# Need help turning my Husqvarna 385 to CSM



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am more comfortable here, that's why I'm not at Aboristsite.com, I was just hoping someone here has been there and done that and who knows maybe even have what I'm looking for.
Thanks James


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Arborist is great for reading the archives but I hear ya - some of the members can get your dander up if you let 'em. 

What are you wanting to cut with your CSM - the biggest stuff you can get your hands on or stuff under a certain width? The reason I ask is because there's levels of sophistication you can go into, and sophistication usually means more money. 

I have a CSM plan I can email you. Speaking of emails I'm fixing to send that one - forgot about it until I saw your post here. 





.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

NP about the email, got the notification, thnx. I'm building my kiln now, my band mill will cut up to 30", I have some red and white oak logs arround 36" one with nice crotch section that I think might look really cool. Of course oak may not be my best target, I don't know. Anyhow I am in the middle of a lot of farmers doing a lot of clearing for above ground radius sprinkler/irrigation system ( so you can imagine where my heads at with that and my brand new kiln). I also know the guy that owns EBOX (kinda like BFI dumpsters) he said when I was ready I could scrounge through his log piles. This is a new direction I would like to take my business with some slab furniture and such. Enough said???
James


----------



## pwoller (Dec 12, 2010)

If I were you I would get a big granberg alaskan mill. Seeing that you have the capability of 30 inches on the bandmill. I got a 36 inch granberg and I like it alot but its already too small, you lose a couple inches on each end due to the bar clamps. You might look at getting a 3120 or a bigger chainsaw then the 385, I have a 2100xp its 100ccs and probably the smallest chainsaw that I would think of using.

Oh and dont waste your money on the easyrails they sell. You can make a guide pretty easily for much less then their price.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm actually running an ad on arboristsite for a 3120 ready to go, just a shot in the dark someone might have the whole set-up and can't use it any more. That is with a 50" bar too.:yes:


----------



## pwoller (Dec 12, 2010)

JMC'sLT30 said:


> I'm actually running an ad on arboristsite for a 3120 ready to go, just a shot in the dark someone might have the whole set-up and can't use it any more. That is with a 50" bar too.:yes:


 
3120 with a 6 foot bar! Ready to tackle any size tree.


----------

